

The tale from a phone pishing attempt - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/06/phishing-phone-calls-onlinesupport-com.html

======
mindloop
I just visited www.onlinesupport.com, it would surprise me if they actually
have anything to do with that scam.

They are based in Canada and even raised some money for charity according to
their site.

~~~
jmreardon
They have a call centre in my hometown, handling calls for a cell phone
provider and a credit card company (for the most part at least). My
understanding is the company mostly does incoming calls, ie. customer support
lines and the like. Their operators identify themselves by the company they're
taking calls for, not as Online Support.

------
andyn
"Anyway, If you ever receive such a call, do not follow along"

But then perhaps stringing them along means less time for them to be calling
other people who may not be aware of this scam?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Seems like a drop-in-the-ocean type of solution.

~~~
widget
Worse, honestly, the value of your wasted time is almost certainly higher than
that of the person on the other end of the call.

------
sucuri2
Curious, did anyone from here ever received such a call? Wondering if they
always use the same company name/domain and other things they say.

thanks,

~~~
marquis
Here's a voicemail I saved of a phishing call:

<http://www.wikiupload.com/SWUSHQPIZSISWW3>

Contents (google voice text-to-speech * ):

This is not active. To activate computer protection go to www, dot G ohh Hey
Al, yeah. H. Hey Al, dot com failure to do so may result in severe computer
malfunction. To activate computer protection go to www, dot G ohh Hey Al,
yeah. H. Hey Al, dot com failure to do so may result in severe computer her W
W dot G ohh Hey Al, yay. Bye. Yes, dot com failure to do so may result in
severe computer malfunction. To activate computer protection go to www, dot G
ohh Hey Al, Yeah. H. Hey Al, dot com failure to do so may result in severe
computer malfunction. To activate computer protection go to www, dot G ohh Hey
Al, yeah. H. Hey Al, dot com failure to do so may result in severe computer
malfunction. To activate computer protection go to www, dot, G, hello Hey Al,
yeah. H. Hey Al, dot com failure to do so may result.

* er, voice recognition

~~~
lutorm
Finally a case where Googles voice recognition (text-to-speech, incidentally,
is the other way around) makes about as much sense as the original call...

------
baxter
I think you mean phishing, not pishing. :)

------
chopsueyar
"Pishing attempt" could get one electrocuted if attempting this on a landline.

Oy Vay.

------
rabbitonrails
Hahaha hilarious choice of names.

